# My thanks to myLargescale.com



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

All,

In my many years of being involved in computers and forums I have not run across one with the caliber of people that this site has. It has been so refreshing to see ideas brought forth and discussed (many times with passion) and the fast help response to a newbee when some of the answers appear obvious. Everyone here has been wonderfully patient and even willing to spend time looking at the crazy pictures I have posted. This is one forum WORTH spending the money to support and I would gladly encourage anyone to do so by becoming a first class member (even though it was not required to answer my questions!).

Thanks again every one.

Rich Reiffer
C&RR Railroad.


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: My thanks to my Largescale.com*

I'll echo Rich's remarks. Even though I've been here a couple of years now, I still consider myself a newbee. I am honored and humbled to be counted amongst the MLS members. 

I don't know where you're at Rich, but I would encourage you to attend some of the shows or gatherings and meet some of these folks. I especially recommend HAGRS, SEGRS, WCGRS and Marty's Thingy. Keep an eye on the Large Scale Events section for more info.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

*RE: My thanks to my Largescale.com*

Awwww Shucks it tweernt nothing.







WE'r all family here.


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

*RE: My thanks to my Largescale.com*

Actually I am going to meet some from folks tomorrow from my neck of the woods that I met online here and I am really looking forward to it. 

Rich


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

Posted By rreiffer on 28 Aug 2009 09:26 PM 
Actually I am going to meet some from folks tomorrow from my neck of the woods that I met online here and I am really looking forward to it. 

Rich 
And we enjoyed having you and your wife over Rich. After you left we had three more people show up. It turned out to be a pretty good day for running trains. A little cool, but the rain held off and I think everyone had a good time. I know my wife and I had a great time getting to know you and your wife. It's a shame the others didn't get there before you left, but maybe another time. 

Bob in Kalamazoo


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Rich, 

I'm glad you enjoy the site. I've put a lot of work into it to make it a great place to come and share your hobby. I've said it time and time again though.. If it weren't for the members, myLargescale.com would be nothing.. It's the members and their willingness to share that makes this the most popular site online for large scale trains...


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

Bob, 

We really enjoyed getting together on Saturday. It would have been great to meet others. Thanks for the great hospitality. 

Rich


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Rich,
Where are you at? You two _need_ to come to Marty & Carrie's 2009 Battery Steamup (the "official" title) and have one helluva kick'n weekend!!







You've still got time to make it!!!


----------



## Joe McGarry (Jan 4, 2008)

Just a few more words of praise for MLS and all the friendly, knowledgable people here. I've been in large scale two years now, and MLS is my very best resource for infomation. Always amazed when I post a question at the quick responses and good advice I get. I've also met a few people on the site that I consider to be friends even though we have never met in person. My membership here is absolutely the best money I've spent in this hobby.


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

If my detective work is accurate, Rich lives in/around Grand Rapids. According to Google maps, that's only about thirty miles farther than I have to come from Ft Worth. So hurry with your plans to meet at Marty's Thingy Sept 25, 26, 27. 

I guarantee you will not be disappointed (unless you don't come). 

See you there!


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

Michael, 
You are correct, I live just outside of Grand Rapids, MI. Now where is the steam up being held at? 
Rich


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I know why Michael is tring to get Rich to come to Nebraska City ,NE !!!! 
Hes knows that the newest memeber of MLS to visit our GRR gets the honor of cleaning cat poo out of the ballast on the line...


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

Cat poo, I never saw any, of course with JJ`s cars always laying in the ballast after the wrecks, maybe thats why I didnt see any









Sorry JJ couldnt resist.

tom h


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

There you go again with the defecation of caricature again.







Guess I am going to have bring Snidely Whiplash with a Cyst and deceased orders







Snidely Whiplash does all the leagal work for THEN NEW RIVER AND WESTERN RR.
He is with Horse Face, Whats his name, and Ding Howdy Aturnees at Law


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ, I think you mean Dewey, Cheatom, and Howe









tom h


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

Nebraska? Must be a pretty flat layout, no grade issues for miles.









Rich


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty just made a mountain out of a mole hill.







. Later RJD


----------

